# Minn Kota Riptide ST 80# I-Pilot?



## Reel Big-uns (Jan 15, 2012)

Bass Pro’s  2012 Marine catalog is advertizing the Riptide ST 80# thrust with a 60” shaft  and a preinstalled           I-Pilot will be available, from 2/15/12 – 7/1/12, for $1449.99 minus an $80.00 mail-in rebate for a net total of $1369.99.

 This will be the first time a preinstalled I-Pilot on an 80# thrust with a 60 inch shaft will be offered.
I’m planning on getting one to go on my Carolina Skiff 2180 DLX.

My three questions are;

 How close can you safely get on the down side of jetties or beside bridge and dock columns or other type structure such as fallen trees, using the spot-lock ? 

And,

 What is the slowest speed can I expect?

 And,

 What is the smallest increments will the speed increase or decrease?


----------



## pic217 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have that trolling motor on my boat and love it. I fished the Georgia coast all last summer with it. The main reason I got it was for the "spot lock" feature, and I have not pulled the anchor out since. But one thing you need to now about using spot lock, when you press the button to set spot lock it will let the boat drift off the spot for twenty or thrirty feet before it takes over. Then it will bring the boat back up to the spot and does a great job of holding it there.Once it gets you back to that spot I think it does hold the boat within 5 feet of your spot.


----------



## pic217 (Jan 15, 2012)

About the speed settings. You have 10 speeds with one half settings between each so you really have 20 settings. It will go as slow as you need.


----------



## JimJack68 (Jan 16, 2012)

Cruise control will allow you to set speed in 1/10th of a MPH and hold that . The slower you are going the less drift off the spot you get with spot lock. So if you push the button at 2mph you move much further off the spot before returning than if you were going .5 mph. I also have not dropped my anchor since getting i-pilot. I  monitor the spot lock accuracy a lot, most of the time it is 5ft or better. Some times though it is up to 10 ft.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks, Pic & Jim J for the replies. 

Information on equipment from the ones who uses it is the best one can get short of self experience.

What you have told me here is information I haven’t seen any other place.

Just one more question.

Can the depth be adjusted to run shallower that full extension?

Looks to me like the shaft collar is adjustable to allow this.
If so then this unit will seem to fit my needs.


----------



## pic217 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes it is easy to adjust the depth of the motor.


----------



## geaux-fish (Jan 17, 2012)

Can't say enough about the Ipilot. Spot lock is spot on.


----------



## cajunatheart (Jan 22, 2012)

*I pilot*

I have a 19' center console and I have not used my anchor since purchasing the I pilot. As stated before it will drift upon initial setting of spot lock the only way to minimize this is slow movement down as much as possible prior to pressing spot lock button. There is a MPH display on I pilot control, monitor it and hit it when your speed is as close to zero MPH as possible.

I would pay double what they asked for this motor, a great product! Also I have used it around the jettys and have had no issues on calm days, I have not tried it on windy days.


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Jan 22, 2012)

cajunatheart said:


> I have a 19' center console and I have not used my anchor since purchasing the I pilot. As stated before it will drift upon initial setting of spot lock the only way to minimize this is slow movement down as much as possible prior to pressing spot lock button. There is a MPH display on I pilot control, monitor it and hit it when your speed is as close to zero MPH as possible.
> 
> I would pay double what they asked for this motor, a great product! Also I have used it around the jettys and have had no issues on calm days, I have not tried it on windy days.



From what I've read here and on all the other replys, It looks like I'll have one hangin on the bow of my boat by june.

I don't think I'll be taking any unnessary risk on the jetties when the wind is stirring up any waves.

Good to know to go slow just before deploying the spot lock.
That makes sense.


----------

